# 5 1/2 foot tarpon



## Lil Skeet

Hooked into a 5 1/2 foot tarpon tues (8/19) while redfishin. Fought it for about 2 minutes. It jumped twice about 50 foot from our fine vessel, then broke me off at my line (85lbs braid). Guess it swallowed deep cause I use close to 3 foot of 80 lbs mono leader. Reels set at 14 lbs of drag for these reds. Aint jokin when I say we land these fish as fast as possible. They still peel line. I use that much drag for bluefin tuna.Next time I'll know to back my drag down when bait clicker SCREAMS off. Tuna don't burn it like that. Did not think tarpon came up this far in the gulf. Happened two days in a row at the same time, 11:00-12:00 at night. DR. Reds and I WILL land that beast. Then there will be hootin and hollarin. Shakin right now from adrenaline and I got 10 to go. It's a bad, bad habit but what can we do. We are trying to get the video camera worked into our deal but tough with only two people. Up for any offers or suggestions.


----------



## true-king

Was this at three mile?


----------



## kingling

please answer this

why were you using 80lb mono leader and 85 lb braid

what were you doing catching 300 lb redfish?


----------



## Brant Peacher

> *kingling (8/24/2008)*please answer this
> 
> why were you using 80lb mono leader and 85 lb braid
> 
> what were you doing catching 300 lb redfish?


My thoughts exactly. If I ever catch an oversized red its by accident and usually on 15lb braid with a 15lb flourocarbon leader. More fun that way. But not nocking your system. Itsounds like your having a good time.


----------



## kennethmandel62

That is some serious line. In skeets defense if you dont have something strong enough to turn those bulls around they'll run under that bridge and cut you off in a heartbeat. My buddy and I lost probably5-6 back to back sitting just outside one of the lights. It was always the same thing. Absolutely could not turn those bulls around before your line touches the piling and see ya later.I think we ended up catching 2 or so that night. We went back the nextnight with 40 lb power pro...it may have even been higher I can't remember and delivered vengeance. Is that hitting from behind?

"<U>for hitting lessons go to 
</U>http://brantpeacher.com/<U>" </U>Is that hitting from behind? oke

How'd you end up doing the other day brant?


----------



## Dr. Red

Heavy line and leader allows me to turn fish and get them in the boat fast. I hate wasting time reviving fish when I should be trying to catch another that is bigger. Also, out of 250 fish only two couldn't be brought back to life. I think that is a very good track record. I have no problem with allowing a fish to peel line in freespool knowing he is trying to swallow a bait and heading into structure. We don't like to lose fish or waste time. Hopefully our video tonite will show why we do things like we do. It works very well for us and the fish. With double headders we usually end up leadering the fish. 80lbs leader is alot easier on the hands. We will use our 400 reels with 40lbs braid and 30lbs leader if we don't have much time to fish. Fish 20lbs and over = 20+ minute fights & 10-15 minutes reviving that beat to death fish. Still alot of fight with our heavier gear. Both of us are beat tired by the next day. Lots of arm pump.


----------



## fisheye48

what are you using for a reel? 30 or 50 wides? and is it a bent butt rod or standup gear? did you have to back down on the poon or were all the 85lb braid lines in the way? which bait did he hit the one on the rigger or the flat line? 3' of 80lb for redfish? i fish 20lb around docks and and 2500 reel and have had them wrap me around 5 or 6 pilings at a time and still get the fish out...its called finesse if you use that you can use lighter gear and make fishing a little more fun


----------



## biggamefishr

HWWLR!!!

personally i use 10lb gear around docks, and usually 20-30lb gear around the bridge (basically king setups)....but whatever floats your boat, sounds more like you're trying to pull 50lb grouper out of a wreck though

jason lets break out the 50s and troll the pass for spanish tomorrow


----------



## Midnight Run

> *fisheye48 (8/24/2008)*what are you using for a reel? 30 or 50 wides? and is it a bent butt rod or standup gear? did you have to back down on the poon or were all the 85lb braid lines in the way? which bait did he hit the one on the rigger or the flat line? 3' of 80lb for redfish? i fish 20lb around docks and and 2500 reel and have had them wrap me around 5 or 6 pilings at a time and still get the fish out...its called finesse if you use that you can use lighter gear and make fishing a little more fun


:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown it might have been a 80w or 130w. I beg the differ you must have not caught a big tuna b/c they can empty a reel pretty quick.


----------



## MR.STAAL

.....i smell something.......i smell something that come out of a passture.....



why the hell are you using 80# line? i catch bullreds on 8 braid.... an 30-50# braid wont brake to easy........ 80# braid.... you trying to catch a whale? what size hook? a big j-hook?



even if you were tarpon fishin....on my staal 250 i have 40# and that more than enough for a bigger tarpon.....



i mean if you can use that big of line go ahead but what the point... all you need to do is put it in a holder an crank it with one hand... makes no sense.


----------



## MR.STAAL

> *MR.STAAL (8/24/2008)*.....i smell something.......i smell something that comes out of a passture.....
> 
> 
> 
> why the hell are you using 80# line? i catch bullreds on 8 braid.... an 30-50# braid wont brake to easy........ 80# braid.... you trying to catch a whale? what size hook? a big j-hook?
> 
> 
> 
> even if you were tarpon fishin....on my staal 250 i have 40# and that more than enough for a bigger tarpon.....
> 
> 
> 
> i mean if you can use that big of line go ahead but what the point... all you need to do is put it in a holder an crank it with one hand... makes no sense.


----------



## fisheye48

> *biggamefishr (8/24/2008)*HWWLR!!!
> 
> personally i use 10lb gear around docks, and usually 20-30lb gear around the bridge (basically king setups)....but whatever floats your boat, sounds more like you're trying to pull 50lb grouper out of a wreck though
> 
> jason lets break out the 50s and troll the pass for spanish tomorrow




wanna take the 56' or 72' viking? im getting the 80's and 130 ready as we speak!!! you have the pinfish brined yet? we might need them for those 100lb spanish


----------



## MR.STAAL

if reds are getting this big......damn i cant wait to go back offshore for some tuna


----------



## Midnight Run

i got a 130 electric reel its got 300# braid on it if you wanna borrow it?


----------



## biggamefishr

couldn't find any pinfish but i'll bridle up some glass minnows. I wonder what kind of action you could get from a gotcha on a 706 spooled with 85lb braid with 130 flouro leader.

This is my last post....I'm only joking with the original poster, no hurt feelings i hope :toast (unless someone says something really funny/stupid, then i might not beable to stop myself from continuing)


----------



## fisheye48

> *Midnight Run (8/24/2008)*i got a 130 electric reel its got 300# braid on it if you wanna borrow it?


got the batteries too? might get into some studs


----------



## Brant Peacher

opcorn


----------



## JoshH

DANG chill out yall :looser


----------



## biggamefishr

> *Brant Peacher (8/24/2008)*opcorn


you got enough of that to share with the rest of the forum?


----------



## JoshH

BTW, I've caught redfish on 150 pound braid before, but it is more fun with 8 pound.


----------



## Midnight Run

> *JoshH (8/24/2008)*DANG chill out yall :looser


Alright dad im sorry. :banghead:::Flipbird

we only messing with ya man dont take it the wrong way


----------



## jigslinger

Again, I've obviously been doing it all wrong!:doh


----------



## Lil Skeet

We catch 30+ fish on same leader and hook. 80 lb leader is a lot easier on the hands then 30 lb. Can turn a big fish w/o thinking twice even if it's wrapped around structure. Don't like to lose fish! Even with heavy line and leader, rods will only handle about 12 lbs of drag. When someone can show me a more effective way to land 30+ plus fish a night, then I will change my ways. Most guys are not ready to land a record fish. We always are! Hopefully our video will show you why we do what we do and LAND lots of big fish. For us broke ass blue collar bastards a hook swivel and weight is a lot of money. We don't like to lose fish or waste time. We have no problem freespooling a fish in the structure when it's swallowing a bait. Then fighting it out.


----------



## Dylan

I dont think its the adrenaline you are shaking from..puffpuff...Like one of the fellas said its called finesse..you should just go to bass pro and start fishing out of the tank


----------



## Dylan

Torium 20: $180.00

85lb braid: $25.00

Shimano Rod: $150.00

Catching redfish and white trout at the 3 mile on 85lb: Priceless


----------



## John B.

that was funny Dylan. opcorn


----------



## Lil Skeet

I love finesse fishin when we don't have much time to fish. We go out and expect to land 30+ every night. Can't fish when you are reviving a fish or retying a rig. We started out using lighter tackle but Tough to control with dbl. hedders, anchor line and pilings. Two 400 reels sittin at home with burned up drags. We still have more fun than anyone I've seen out there. Just remember we are poor dirt necks with a little old bass boat that don't have money to waste. I hate my job and every time I lose a $5 rig I think about how long I be at that suck a$$ job to earn it. Wish I had rich friends and family but then again I probably would not have learned to make the best with what little bit of crappy stuff I have. Understood?


----------



## SolarFlare

I gotta get in this.... 

after analyzing this technique; Iam going to reset my 2500 series reels with 50lb mono backer and 100lb braidand 200lb florcarbon(so the fish can't see it),...then i'll hook a 4oz jig with2 gulp jerk baits on it, I figureI can cast that about 20ft, so i'll have to get real close and knock the slot reds's out and drag them to the boat.

Ilove fishing!

oke



PS: the other side of the coin here, Tarpon are pretty spooky and very rare, and hard to hook up, especailly on bulky tackle.....LilSkeet's a stud, 2 in one week! :clap:doh


----------



## John B.

dang...


----------



## Midnight Run

we are just saying its alittle much for a redfish but what ever floats your yak.just doesnt sound fun overpowering them . understood?


----------



## true-king

We have caught bull reds at three mile a lot. A couple times, we wereon myfriend's boat using hissenators with 40# mono while pulling stretches. That wasWAY overkill. Every time I hooked a fish, I would get it on top in under 10 seconds and basically skip the fish back to the boat. All you need is 20# mono, maybe 30# if you're worried about losing rigs.


----------



## MR.STAAL

with that kind of line of course id hope you turn a redfish... the biggest red recorded is just over 92 lbs........ damn sun tie it off to the cleet and pull that fucker out!

its like catching fish with tnt...they have no chance

i think the fun in FISHING is you catch some an some...well some can get away.. not. put a rope around it an drag it out of the hole while smoking a doob and getting brian at the same time... thats not even a fight.....thats just stupid... but hey you can fish with anchor line all you want noone stopping you.


----------



## Midnight Run

amen:clap


----------



## MR.STAAL

thank you sir.... by the way i like those graphic on green machine.. that look so sick.


----------



## Midnight Run

thanks the owner has good taste


----------



## MR.STAAL

Sorry you guyS my S key SuckS So i have to pound it every time!!! hahahaha annoying as hell...


----------



## biggamefishr

you would be better off trying to set the 2lb-4lb line class world records than the 80lb*<P align=left>Line Class Weight PlaceDate Angler*<P align=left>M - 2 lb 12 - 13 New Smyrna Beach, FL Aug, 31 1986 D.M.Fairbanks<P align=left>M - 4 lb 22 - 13 Empire, LA Mar 13, 1982 M.F.Claverie<P align=left>M - 8 lb 60 - 8 Oregon Inlet, NC June 7, 1987 S.C. Lee<P align=left>M - 12 lb 69 - 3 Gwynns Island, VA July 10, 1975 J.O. Everett<P align=left>M - 16 lb 57 - 0 Wreck Island, VA Oct 19, 1984 H. Gabler<P align=left>M - 20 lb 72 - 7 Hatteras Island, NC Nov 27, 1973 W. Plageman<P align=left>M - 30 lb 90 - 0 Rodanthe, NC Nov 7, 1973 E. Hooper<P align=left>M - 50 lb 94 - 2 Avon, NC Nov 7, 1984 D. G. Deuel

M - 80 lb (vacant - minimum weight for entry is 68 lb)


----------



## MR.STAAL

so your captain?


----------



## Midnight Run

no 1st mate


----------



## MR.STAAL

hey skeet! heres your shot to make it big!!!! you can put your fighting chair back in an go for the BIG one!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Run

> *MR.STAAL (8/24/2008)*hey skeet! heres your shot to make it big!!!! you can put your fighting chair back in an go for the BIG one!!!!!!!


:clap


----------



## MR.STAAL

no but on the serious side... you should lighten up a bit... let the fish run...you know they do that right? there not like jew fish....and if you use lighter tackle....theres alot longer of a run too!


----------



## vspivey

I can see why they are using such big tackle if they are targeting big quanities of fish.When I fish for Bull Reds I use a Penn 550, Penn Slammer Rodand 20# Power Pro . But I love to fight the fish, and on my setup it's a dam good, long fight.


----------



## Lil Skeet

you would be better off trying to set the 2lb-4lb line class world records than the 80lb











With the slot limit how would you get an oversized fish to igfa scale legally in Fla?


----------



## MR.STAAL

LIVEWELL.......or weigh his ass right there.. or call the igfa and tell them you have a pending world record and what weight class and theyll hook you up my friend...


----------



## MR.STAAL

> *Bryan Bennett (8/24/2008)*Wow. Breaking my own rule and chiming in on a thread that has seriously broken down...way to welcome the new guy, fellas! Yes, I'm new here, too, and having a few second thoughts about asking ennydam thang. Reading this has me thinking back to the time when I was new at saltwater fishing...luckily I knew a few kind-hearted old gentlemen who politely showed me the right way. I'm still fishing today. Skeet, when the pros are finished with the sarcasm and derision, PM me with any questions and I'll try to offer some assistance. Hopefully the water will clear up soon and the wind will stop blowing, and we'll have a kinder, gentler forum. Geez...




i dont think he had a question really we were messing around.....i just answered the the one he had... so chill out an pull the panties out of that crack my friend... i was joking around



lil skeet if i hurt your feelings im sorry i wasnt trying to. as for mr. bennett ENNYDAM THANG? what the hell, sounds like you should stay on fresh water.......:bangheadhahahahahaha:doh



see its joke......CHILL OUT


----------



## kingling

lil skeet im sorry for derailing your thread but 

seriosly thats a bit over kill for redfish and how a tarpon snapped 85lb power prooke i would like to know 

ive seen cobia go under the pier and head south while they are hooked and that dosnt brake 30 lb line or 50lb power pro but who cares

good job on hooking the tarpon and catch as many of those bull redfish you can 

ohh and you might want to upscale you rod a litlle bit 

it is rated up to 40 lb line and your using 85:banghead

that is disaster waiting to happen when you hook one of those stud bull reds


----------



## MR.STAAL

well the best thing to do is call the igfa.. to be honest with you you do have a good question. it will have the sme weight as long as you keeping it in your live well alive.... fuck the retain law if you catch a 30#fish on 4# line just when you catch it use a digi scale to weigh it if its of record size call the igfa that second...but theres alot more than that you have to do.. like send in 10 yards of line for testing.. that can take them months... but hey if you want a record do the damn thing....youll have your record if you keep chasing it!


----------



## MR.STAAL

> *Bryan Bennett (8/24/2008)*Hey, Staal, you reckon a fish weighs the same in a boat as it does on dry land, according to the IGFA? And are you recommending that skeet breakthe law and retain an oversized red? Why didn't I think of that?




if a hen laid an egg on the north side of the barn which way does it fall?


----------



## Midnight Run

opcorn


----------



## kingling

this should be goodopcorn


----------



## MR.STAAL

> *Bryan Bennett (8/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *MR.STAAL (8/24/2008)*well the best thing to do is call the igfa.. to be honest with you you do have a good question. it will have the sme weight as long as you keeping it in your live well alive.... fuck the retain law if you catch a 30#fish on 4# line just when you catch it use a digi scale to weigh it if its of record size call the igfa that second...but theres alot more than that you have to do.. like send in 10 yards of line for testing.. that can take them months... but hey if you want a record do the damn thing....youll have your record if you keep chasing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...you eat with that mouth? Have a little respect...there might be kids reading this. And when the rooster's through having his way with you out in the barnyard, post again.
Click to expand...





whoa. i do eat with this mouth....what else would i eat with?ok sorry or the profane words. and what the hell is that suposed to mean? when the rooster is done having his way? let me ask you a question...do you get any? at all? dont lie...... like this was a joke and ive said it....i think this whole thing is funny as hell. im just sitting here toking, laughing every time you try to battle me on here hahaha imma go take a shower.... when you post again...ill be watching you:grouphug


----------



## MR.STAAL

a roosters not a chicken dumbass.....


----------



## biggamefishr

Wow i thought everyone was joking around until bryan came on here and started all the hostility. The orignal poster didn't seem to have a problem, so i don't see where you're coming from bryan


----------



## Midnight Run

> *MR.STAAL (8/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bryan Bennett (8/24/2008)*Hey, Staal, you reckon a fish weighs the same in a boat as it does on dry land, according to the IGFA? And are you recommending that skeet breakthe law and retain an oversized red? Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> 
> 
> if a hen laid an egg on the north side of the barn which way does it fall?
Click to expand...

well staal exactly which way does it fall?oke


----------



## Midnight Run

yea i think he needs a hug:grouphug or a big kick in the ass oke its a joke


----------



## MR.STAAL

yeah hahaha my laugh is gone hahahahaha good jolly time....im done i gotta fish tomorrow morning....you boys have fun and take nothing i said serious...hahaha except the igfa that was serious......


----------



## kingling

this aint lookin good

you 2 chill out 

staal if you want to get in a pissing watch with him about gettin some then you 2 meet up some where or pm each other or something no one likes reading this crap 

im only 13 and i dont feel like reading it

bryan is alot older than you and he was like you at one time in is life so im sure he has got some and is probly still getting some

like my dad says kid now a days never lived in the 70s so quick fighting with him

this is the last time im posting on this stupid thread

it has gone from being sarcastic to calling people out about things no one wants to know and no one needs to know 

this is a fishing forum not a call out people about doing it forum so give it a rest


----------



## John B.

12lb 13 oz redfish on 2# test???

i'm off to alabama tomorrow to break an IGFA record.


----------



## biggamefishr

not a problem bryan, just wanted to get it all straightened out before it got out of hand

last time i checked a rooster was a male chicken


----------



## true-king

> *VS200B (8/24/2008)*12lb 13 oz redfish on 2# test???
> 
> i'm off to alabama tomorrow to break an IGFA record.


Actually doesn't sound too hard.


----------



## MR.STAAL

it is a chicken haha i was acting retarded....sorry.









vote ron paul


----------



## Josey Wales

what is all the fuss about... I use a bazooka to hunt butterfly's and I cut my butter with a chainsaw.


----------



## Glastronix

Well I was waiting to see what everybody else was gonna say before I said anything. 230 plus fish in the last 10 days...I was out there twice durring that time period and we managed like 3 bulls, and I usually catch my share of reds. We didn't see any big schools or anything busting the top other than skipjack....all I can say is WOW apparently I don't know how to fish cause it has taken me all year to catch 200 reds. Anyway maybe I was using to light of tackle apparently to catch hundreds of reds you need huge braid.


----------



## wrightackle

I don't think lil skeet eversaid where he was fishing. It seems like everyone assumed he was fishing three mile. I don't understand the uproar his post caused. If you are into a lot of fish why not gear up so you can catch a bunch rather than fight one a long time. Same goes for catching big jacks in the bay. The fun is the blowup on your bait. The kind of tackle he is using would let you catch 10-15 a morning rather than fighting one for thirty minutes. If you were catching tarponthat would be different. You don't hook them too often so you would want to stretch the fight out.


----------



## Death From Above

Pretty much all his pictures are at 3-mile.


----------



## wrightackle

Thanks DFA, I just checked out his photobucket pics further down in the inshore reports.This guy is on to something.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

..................


----------



## FSUhooker

> *wrightackle (8/25/2008)*I don't think lil skeet eversaid where he was fishing. It seems like everyone assumed he was fishing three mile. I don't understand the uproar his post caused. If you are into a lot of fish why not gear up so you can catch a bunch rather than fight one a long time. Same goes for catching big jacks in the bay. The fun is the blowup on your bait. The kind of tackle he is using would let you catch 10-15 a morning rather than fighting one for thirty minutes. If you were catching tarponthat would be different. You don't hook them too often so you would want to stretch the fight out.




"Why would you want to stretch the fight out?" Now I know I'm very new to fishing and I could be in the wrong, but I thought the fun of fishing was the fight? I guess didn't realize a long fight was a bad thing; I'll have to go to the store tomorrow and get some anchor line to fish with because apparently I've been doing it all wrong with my 12# line. 



I've never been lucky enough to hook into a tarpon, but I think it would be much better to lose a tarpon after a long and fun fight than basically dragging a tired and beaten fish to the boat on a crazy thick line. I know its been said before in this tread but if this guy's goal is to catch 23 reds a day or whatever crazy numbers he was throwing out there, he should put the fishing pole down and invest in some dynamite; it would fit his "fishing" style better.


----------



## Lil Skeet

FSUhooker. 





Compare it to a drug user that wants a higher high, only I am a fisherman that wants a bigger fish.


----------



## John B.

> *FSUhooker (8/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *wrightackle (8/25/2008)*I don't think lil skeet eversaid where he was fishing. It seems like everyone assumed he was fishing three mile. I don't understand the uproar his post caused. If you are into a lot of fish why not gear up so you can catch a bunch rather than fight one a long time. Same goes for catching big jacks in the bay. The fun is the blowup on your bait. The kind of tackle he is using would let you catch 10-15 a morning rather than fighting one for thirty minutes. If you were catching tarponthat would be different. You don't hook them too often so you would want to stretch the fight out.
> 
> 
> 
> "Why would you want to stretch the fight out?" Now I know I'm very new to fishing and I could be in the wrong, but I thought the fun of fishing was the fight? I guess didn't realize a long fight was a bad thing; I'll have to go to the store tomorrow and get some anchor line to fish with because apparently I've been doing it all wrong with my 12# line.
> 
> I've never been lucky enough to hook into a tarpon, but I think it would be much better to lose a tarpon after a long and fun fight than basically dragging a tired and beaten fish to the boat on a crazy thick line. I know its been said before in this tread but if this guy's goal is to catch 23 reds a day or whatever crazy numbers he was throwing out there, he should put the fishing pole down and invest in some dynamite; it would fit his "fishing" style better.
Click to expand...

you've got it all mixed up.... a long fight in most fish will sometimes result in the death of the fish from it being worn out..... whenever i hook a fish that i know i won't keep, i get it in as soon as possible, it puts less stress on the fish and it will have a better survival rate.


----------



## Lil Skeet

you've got it all mixed up.... a long fight in most fish will sometimes result in the death of the fish from it being worn out..... whenever i hook a fish that i know i won't keep, i get it in as soon as possible, it puts less stress on the fish and it will have a better survival rate.













vs200b. Thank you. Reds are very hard to revive after a long fight.


----------



## konz

I have to agree with VS on this. I mean I love the fight as much as the next guy! I also love fishing with light line, but the shorter the fight the better for the fish.

I say if the guy wants to fish with 80lb braid.......who cares. The man is cleaning house and I'm jealous! I've fished with many people before who use 80lb and up on their rigs, fishing for reds out of a boat.......yeah it's over kill but if it's the way the guy likes to fish......leave him to it. I'm not gonna do it but hey, that's my choice. 

Skeet, I'll fish with you any time......you use your tow rope j/k and I'll use my 15lb mono......I'm sure we will both have a heck of a time doing what everyone on this forum loves to do.......catching fish.


----------



## Lil Skeet

I have to agree with VS on this. I mean I love the fight as much as the next guy! I also love fishing with light line, but the shorter the fight the better for the fish.



I say if the guy wants to fish with 80lb braid.......who cares. The man is cleaning house and I'm jealous! I've fished with many people before who use 80lb and up on their rigs, fishing for reds out of a boat.......yeah it's over kill but if it's the way the guy likes to fish......leave him to it. I'm not gonna do it but hey, that's my choice. 



Skeet, I'll fish with you any time......you use your tow rope j/k and I'll use my 15lb mono......I'm sure we will both have a heck of a time doing what everyone on this forum loves to do.......catching fish.

















Hey bud I'm going out to play in about an hour. Let me know if you want to go.


----------



## FishingMedic

Good luck withgoin' tonight. Wish I wasn't gonna be on the ambulance tonight or I would head out myself...looks like a great night. should be a great night to be on the water...catchin or not:bowdown

Oh well, looks like the closest I will get to the water tonight will be if I am covering downtown and head over to the 3 mile bridge area to post between calls :banghead


----------



## konz

nah man gotta work, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## lighttackle2fun

Sure it was a fun few minutes, better than no fun, and no fish! I fish 3 mile for reds also. Give you my side of tackle. I dont like the heavy lines either. I use 10lb power pro, sometimes with NO leader when I fish for reds at 3 mile. If I use a leader, it is always floricarbon 25-30 at the most. I slayed the redsa many nights in march and april, all 30-48 inches.Fish the lights as well. I use a light tackle rod, just gotta believe in your tackle (buy quility if at all possible)and use your drag. Very rarely do I lose a hooked fish due to breaking my line. But your are right, if I hook a tarpon I might get what your got, unless I have a 5-6 ft leader and a gppd trolling motor.


----------



## Collard

:reallycrying biggest bunch o' crybabies I've ever seen. Who cares what he uses. Do you all use the same baits? If not you should be ashamed of your ignorant dumbass selves!


----------



## Capt. Kooooter

> *lighttackle2fun (8/29/2008)*Sure it was a fun few minutes, better than no fun, and no fish! I fish 3 mile for reds also. Give you my side of tackle. I dont like the heavy lines either. I use 10lb power pro, sometimes with NO leader when I fish for reds at 3 mile. If I use a leader, it is always floricarbon 25-30 at the most. I slayed the redsa many nights in march and april, all 30-48 inches.Fish the lights as well. I use a light tackle rod, just gotta believe in your tackle (buy quility if at all possible)and use your drag. Very rarely do I lose a hooked fish due to breaking my line. But your are right, if I hook a tarpon I might get what your got, unless I have a 5-6 ft leader and a gppd trolling motor.


Your not pulling any redin the 20 lb classout of structure or bridge pilings with 10 lb power pro, just not happening.


----------



## tightlines

I guess I dont understand it either. I enjoy the fight just as much as the hunt. To each his own I guess. BUt those reds at the 3 mile should be used to being caught on 80lb line. When the bridge was there many of the regulars hooked big reds on what looked to be 80lb line with 2 drop rigs.


----------



## Glastronix

> Your not pulling any redin the 20 lb classout of structure or bridge pilings with 10 lb power pro, just not happening.


How about these that I know personally that they caught them on 10 lb power pro at 3 mile. I don't use braid personally, but I have fished with lighttackle2fun on numerous occasions and watched him catch plenty of bull reds on 10 lb power pro.Here are some pics that I have of reds they have caught off my boat with 10 lb braid.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *FSUhooker (8/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *wrightackle (8/25/2008)*I don't think lil skeet eversaid where he was fishing. It seems like everyone assumed he was fishing three mile. I don't understand the uproar his post caused. If you are into a lot of fish why not gear up so you can catch a bunch rather than fight one a long time. Same goes for catching big jacks in the bay. The fun is the blowup on your bait. The kind of tackle he is using would let you catch 10-15 a morning rather than fighting one for thirty minutes. If you were catching tarponthat would be different. You don't hook them too often so you would want to stretch the fight out.
> 
> 
> 
> "Why would you want to stretch the fight out?" Now I know I'm very new to fishing and I could be in the wrong, but I thought the fun of fishing was the fight? I guess didn't realize a long fight was a bad thing; I'll have to go to the store tomorrow and get some anchor line to fish with because apparently I've been doing it all wrong with my 12# line.
> 
> I've never been lucky enough to hook into a tarpon, but I think it would be much better to lose a tarpon after a long and fun fight than basically dragging a tired and beaten fish to the boat on a crazy thick line. I know its been said before in this tread but if this guy's goal is to catch 23 reds a day or whatever crazy numbers he was throwing out there, he should put the fishing pole down and invest in some dynamite; it would fit his "fishing" style better.
Click to expand...

ive never hooked one either but im almost positive that id rather catch the fish than fight it for a long time and lose it... and reguardless of whether he uses 80 or 12 im sure it is still a fight....


----------



## true-king

Where are you guys fishing on three mile? Right up within ten feet of the bridge, or out a ways? Using dead bait? I might have to go out there myself.


----------

